# New photos of that blue eyed Arabian stallion



## Pamela fullerton (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm a newish member and I found an old thread which talks about my stallion RFR The Iceman. He is a purebred Arabian with two blue eyes outlined in black. I was kind of interested in the comments but thought a few pictures might speak louder than words. Icey has produced 50% blue eyes in foals from Throughbreds, QH's, paints, and Arabians, from mares of every color. He has won show classes from halter to sport horse  and has performed in endurance and as a racehorse.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 23, 2017)

He is absolutely stunning!  Thanks for sharing he pictures and


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 23, 2017)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 23, 2017)

Greetings and welcome! Hope you'll stay around and join us every now and again.  Thanks for sharing the pics! Make yourself at home!


----------



## casportpony (Apr 23, 2017)

Welcome to BYH! Your stallion is stunning!


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 23, 2017)

Welcome to the herd! He is simply stunning. I had a palomino Arabian years ago. Those rare colors and flukes in the gene pool are amazing.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## goatgurl (Apr 23, 2017)

welcome to the herd.  your stallion is absolutely gorgeous.  have ridden hundreds and hundreds of miles in the mountains on my little arab mare.


----------



## Pamela fullerton (May 30, 2017)

Ferguson K said:


> Welcome to the herd! He is simply stunning. I had a palomino Arabian years ago. Those rare colors and flukes in the gene pool are amazing.


When Iceman's mother, RFR I ofthe Flame, was born on our farm with her one blue eye, I was stunned and frankly wondering whether some area QH stallion with paint genes had secretly seduced her dam! When the requisite DNA and bloodwork came back as verified to parentage, I got on the phone to AHA who assured me she was purebred and could be raced and shown...They also assured me she would "never" pass that eye color on to her offspring, HA HA! When she was done racing she was bred to RFR Polar Star, a regional sport horse champion I had also bred from a completely different Arabian line. When Icey was foaled with his two blue eyes, AHA suggested I contact Dr. Philip Spoenberg who headed the Michigan University Arabian genetics project. They tested Iceman for the Sb1 gene which is the common sabino gene in Arabians but he was negative. Spoenberg speculated that given the color pattern and blue eyes, which Icey has passed to 50%of his foals (even from solid mares), either he is a totally different sabino gene as yet undiscovered, or even an overo gene which had never before been identified in Arabians (Spoenenberg's speculation, not mine, for all the purist out there). 
Icey, regardless of eye color, is a lovely boy with great conformation (as analyzed by Dr Deb Bennett) and a loving personality. It is common to come in from a 25 mile endurance ride and have no one else know they've been riding their mare next to a stallion, his behavior and work ethic are that good..
What do you know about the genetics or bloodlines of your Arabian? What did you do with your horse and do you still have him? do you have pictures you can post? Would love to see them! Thanks for your post. Pamela


----------



## RacehorsesRock (Dec 17, 2017)

Oh.My.God.That.Horse.Is.Gorgeouser.Than.Mine.
No but seriously, I don't even like Arabians (no offense) but he's gorgeous!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 17, 2017)

What a beautiful horse!


----------

